# WERE NEW



## Cats9galore (Sep 18, 2004)

A great big meow to everyone were new here and would love to talk to others with great love for cats.I am owned by 9 beautiful cats,and a very special one from above. HI EVERYONE were the girls Pumpkin, Wobbles, Kiwi, Duchess and Dolly and were the boys, Toby, Detour,Sammy and Tippy and a very special hello from our angel Katie :


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum - I love your kitties' names . I hope to hear stories and see pictures of them! Have a happy staying here with us!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! Yes, I'll be looking for pics as well.


----------



## Cats9galore (Sep 18, 2004)

I hope to get pictures out as soon as possible to show what beautiful babies I have ,as i'm just waiting for my son to come into town to hook up my scanner. I know alot about cats but not a single thing thing about computers.So hopefully soon the pics will be out.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Cats9galore. I think you are going to enjoy being here. Were looking forward to everything you have to share and I think youll pick up alot here too! Cant wait for pixs!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. 9 cats, my goodness that is a handful! I can't wait to see pictures of all of them


----------



## Cats9galore (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys and the answer is YES they can be a handful but their WORTH it


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

a great big welcome to the forum! yoo absolutly have to post pictures of your kittie's!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, 9 cats, and a big welcome to all of your kitties! I hope to see many of your posts!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome catsgalore


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

A belated welcome to you!

Peace,
Mike


----------

